# solenoid valve?



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.productodiemakers.com/asco.html would this work?

and I appologise for all teh new threads, but I am just trying to do things the right way the first time for the best price.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You really don't need that.

A basic electronic solenoid will do.

You can also find full setups for sale in various classifieds for a good price. I saw a regulator/bubble counter/solenoid/needle valve for sale on AP for $70 this week.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my solinoid from Ameekplec and it works a charm. It's a simple electronic one and is small.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I just saw solenoid, I have no clue in the gta area on where to get one taht isnt sooo freakin expensive


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always used autotopoff.com for my setups


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I dont mean to sound rude, but what is AP?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I second the question. What is an AP?

Daking, I don't think you're being rude...how many times have I asked for clarification on an acronym.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

*A*quarium*P*ros.ca?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah thank you. Never heard of that site.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Ah thank you. Never heard of that site.


It's a reef/marine site...not for FW folks like you and I.


----------

